# Dual Function SWF



## Tgraphics (Aug 27, 2006)

Anyone had experience or bought a SWF Dual Function Machine?


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

We are looking in to getting one. We currently have a 4-head and 6-head SWF machines. From our expierence with these and the cxompany I believe the dual function ones are top notch.

I have not see one in person just the lit and info from their website and mailers. I would say it might be best to see one in action at a show or showroom.


----------



## Tgraphics (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks Richard,
I actually trialled the first one in the UK for a two week period. The machine stitched really well but there were a few issues with the software, they flew some guys in from Korea and got it sorted. I was just wondering if any Forum members have any experience with them as a business partner has now ordered one. We use SWF to embroiderer small Teddy Bear jumpers and Hoodies (single head machines) and they do an excellent job. The Dual function in my mind lends itself to embroidery on demand, in a retail environment where you could do say Teddy Bears and baseball caps at the same time. Any feedback on the machine or embroidery on demand most appreciated. We have done it for the last four years in Benidorm Spain and Blackpool UK and I always love to hear from others who do similar.
Paul


----------



## Friday's (Jan 20, 2008)

Does anyone else have anymore info on this machine. Would love to purchase one but cant find allot of info on it.

Thanks


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

here's the 2 head...good machine...
SWF MESA Distributors, Inc. | SWF / HC-UH1202D Embroidery Machine

And heres the bigger 4 design.....
SWF MESA Distributors, Inc. | SWF / HC-UH1504D Embroidery Machine


----------



## TC GLOBAL (Jul 5, 2007)

I bought one in September 2007, 4 Head SWF Dual Function Machine and I love it. I have been in this business over 14 years and have had e few different machines but not like Dual Function It is very easy to use, You can embroider caps or different design on one side, t-shirts on the other side, very easy to change from caps to flat (just slide in). has two monitors that can be used individual designs You can embroider two by two, reads from USB, FLOPPY, etc..
anyone interested in this machine You can contact me. I maybe retiring very soon, Family issues.
[email protected]
Here is some info about the machine;
Machine Features:
1000 stitches per minute 
Sewing field: 400 x 450 mm
(approx 16" x 18") 
Auto color change 
Automatic thread trimmer 
Rotary thread break detection 
Pre-sew design trace capable 
Stitch filtering 
Float forward or backward through design 
Automatic offset for applique and emblems 
Automatic speed code - for difficult design areas 
3.5" floppy disk drive 
2 USB ports (for Memory Sticks or Flash Cards only) 
2 million stitch memory capacity 
Auto Design Recovery after power failure 
Solid low vibration frame 
Power consumption 2.0 KW 
220v single phase power 
Workspace Light 
Easy oiling system 
Tangle Free Thread Tubing 


Included Accessories:
Tubular sash arms 
Border frame clips 
Table top 
Operation manual 
Cap frame manual 
Backup of software on disk 
Bobbin winder 
Tool kit 
Machine grease 
Machine oil and oiling bottle 
Foot bolts and pads 

Frames / Hoops 
(8) 12cm Shirt Front Hoops (4.7") 
(8) 15cm Shirt Front Hoops (5.9") 
(8) 18cm Shirt Front Hoops (7.1") 
(8) 30cm x 30cm Jacket Back Hoops (11.8 x 11.8") 
(8) 32cm x 44cm Jacket Back Hoops (12.6 x 17.3") 


Quick Change Cap Kit 
Quick Change Cap Kit includes:

4 cap driver 
1 cap gauge 
8 wide cap frames 

Changing from regular embroidery to caps has never been easier! Just snap out the hoop and snap in the Quick Change Cap driver!

Machine Size & Weight 
* This weight does not reflect the shipping weight due to dimensional weight used by the shipping companies. 
Size with table (w,d,h): 11.5´ x 4´ x 5.5´


----------



## Friday's (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks everyone. We have owned a few different machines and this just caught my eye and its time to add some more heads.

Thanks


----------



## robby (Oct 29, 2007)

sorry if it's a little bit off topic.. i've just received an invitation to attend SWF new machine exhibition, it says they launch their new 56 heads jumbo machine and it is the first embroidery machine that has 1500 RPM.. is it the same as 1500 stitches per minute?


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

robby said:


> sorry if it's a little bit off topic.. i've just received an invitation to attend SWF new machine exhibition, it says they launch their new 56 heads jumbo machine and it is the first embroidery machine that has 1500 RPM.. is it the same as 1500 stitches per minute?


YES...it's called the Dream Machine...it was running at Long Beach ISS...it wasn't 56 heads....they actually have a 2200 rpm machine...CRAZY !


----------

